# ايديال نو فروست جابتلي هس هس



## karim-titto (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اولا احب ان اشكر جميع القائمين علي هذه المنتدي الرائع و ارجو ان يكون في ميزان حسناتهم لما فيه افاده لجميع الاعضاء
اولا نبتدي منين الحكايه الموضوع كبير و جابلي بجد عقده نفسيه مش انا لوحدي ده انا و كل الي يحاوي يقرب من الفك المفترس الي عندي:83:
الموضوع انا عندي ثلاجه اديال ايليت نو فروست 10 قدم من سنه بالظبط الثلاجه لقيتها بتعمل ثلج و مبتفصلش والطبيعي انها متعملش ثلج لانها نو فروس المهم سبتها و بعد كام شهر دخل الصيف و غصب عني جبت فني لاصلاحها و قالي كده يا باش مهندس الثلاجه عاوزه ثيرمو ديسك قلتله كده من غير ما تقيس اي حاجه ما شاء الله عليك طبعا انا مخلص علوم حاسب مليش دعوه ب الكلام ده نزلت جبتله الثيرمو ديسك و ركبه و بعد ما مشي لا الثلاجه فصلت ولا حاجه سبتها كمان كام شهر و اشتغلت غلي ثلاجه تانيه عندي و بقيت افصلها اسيح الثلج و اشغلها تاني جه زميل اخويا الكبير قالي ثلاجه مش شغاله اصلحها فاكرين فؤاد المهندس في عائلة زيزي المكنه طلعت قماش 
عمل كده بالظبط المهم فكها فعلا لاقينا السخان مكسور قالي غير السخان غيرنا السخان و برضوا مفصلتش قالي نجيب تايمر جبنا تيمر و برضوا مفصلتش قالي نغير الثيرمو ديسك تاني غيرناه و برضوا مفصلتش يالهويييييييييييييييييييييييي
سبتها شهرين كمان و من اسبوعين كده الحر دخل جامد قلت اصلحها جبت فني تاني و يعني ده الوحيد الي شغل مخه معايا و فضلنا نفكر المهم جاب من عنده 2تايمر كمان و برضوا مفيش فايده و قاس الثيرمو ديسك و قال نغيره و غيرنا و قال عاوز تيمر جديد و السخان قسناه لاقيناه شغال طبعا جزاكم الله كل خير كنت انا لاقيت المنتدي ده و بقيت يعني شبه خبير و نزلت الدوره الي علي المنتدي الي فيها صيانة المكيف و الثلاجه ما شاء الله دوره ممتازه و اتعلمت منها كويس جدا جدا جدا علي الاقل بقيت فاهم كل جزء بيعمل ايه و ايه و ظفته و كمان نزلت جبت افوميتر ديجتال الي هما بيسموه بنسة امبير و جبت الثيرمو ديسك الجديد و قيسته ب البنسه زي ما ربنا يبارك فيكوا و علمتونا و قيست التيمر طرف واحد و ثلاثه المقاومه سليمه طرف ثلاثه و اثنين طلع طرف الضاغط الكمبريسور و طلع طرف ثلاثه و اربعه طرف السخان و قست و كله تمام بس اجي اوصله ب الثلاجه:82::82::82:
و جربت زي ما انتوا علمتونا ب الطريق الي انا قلتها دي يحصل ايه التايمر يلف و يشتغل بس الموتور ميشتغلش اوصل زي ما مرسوم علي ظهر الثلاجه التايمر يقف و ميشتغلش و الثلاجه تشتغل بأستمرار بدون توقف حاولت بكل الاشكال و قمت بتغير جميع الاسلاك في التايمر و اجط ده مكان ده مستحي هما يا الا يشتغل تايمر و يلف و ثلاجه لاء يا الا يشتغل الثلاجه و التايمر لاء
احب اوضح ان التايمر 4 طرف
الاربع اسلاك الخاصين ب التايمر هم 
ابيض * ازرق ابيض بني احمر
الطريقه الي علي ظهر الثلاجه بتقول طرف 1 ابيض طرف 2 بني طرف 3ابيض ازرق طرف 4 احمر
كده يشتغل الثلاجه بدون فصل والتايمر ميتحركش

انا بركبها ب طريق القياس بركب 1 ابيض 2 ده متأكد منه ده بتاع الموتور احمر 3 ده الكهرباء ابيض في ازرق 4 و ده السخان بني دي طريقتي انا و كده يشتغل التايمر و الموتور لاء طبعا انا جربت كل الاسلاك و عكست كل الطرق مفيش 
مش فاهم في ايه فعلا فا ياريت لو حد يعرف السبب يبي جزاه الله خيرا و يقولي اعمل ايه او العيب ممكن يكون فين مع العلم الثلاجه لما كنت بسيح الثلج منها كانت بتثلج كويس جدا جدا يعني الموتور كويس و مشحونه تمام
انا مش عارف اوصل للعيب خالص ولا اي فني من الي جم خالص فعلا الموضوع بقي تحدي بيني و بينها و هما كل الي يجي مره مبيجيش تاني زي ما يكون بيخاف منها
ارجو المساعده
و عاوز اعرف حاجه انا الطرف ال ابيض في ازرق قيسته ب مفك التيست و عرفت انه الكهرباء و الاحمر لانه داخل علي الموتور عرفت انه طرف الموتور ازاي بتعرفوا اللونين الباقيين الابيض و البني بتوع ايه انا شفت الطرف ال داخل للسخان بني قلت يبقي اكيد بتاع السخان
و حاجه تانيه انتوا علمتونا اننا بنقيس طرف 3و2 3 و 4 و بنعرف طرف الضاغط و السخان طيب طرف ثلاثه ده المشترك بيخشلخ انهي سلك و طرف واحد الي لوحده ده بيخشله انهي سلك دي محدش وضحها خالص 
ارجو حل مشكلة الثلاجه دي لانها فعلا غريبه جدا 
و اسف لاني طولت عليكم جدا جدا و طبعا نفسكم :5:
بس انا عارف ان المسلم للمسلم كالبنيان المرصوص
بارك الله فيكم و جعلكم في ميزان حسناتكم
اخوك كريم

دي الصوره بتاعت الدائره الي علي ظهر الثلاجه لو تفيدكم في شيئ و دي برضوا الي عليها التقسيمه الي انا قلتلكم عليها هيا مش واضحه بس يمكن تفيدكم


----------



## إسلام علي (27 مايو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أ كريم كان الله في عونك 
أنا مدني مش تبريد خالص
لكن ما أنصحك به عليك بالدعاء
ولا تستغرب فالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أوصانا بالدعاء ولو لأبسط الأشياء


----------



## eng.osamaa (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا سيد كريم
اولا مشكلة تجميع الثلج تأتي من عدة اسباب وهي 
1- الثيرموستات - لا يعطي اشارة الفصل- ولكن غيرته بواحد جديد 
2- الهيتر - افحص الهيتر على الاوم ميتر - وتقول انه شغال
3- طبلة الديفروست , وتكون موصولة مع الهيتر على التوالي وتفحص على الاوم ميتر فقط عندما تكون درجة حرارته قليلة لكي تعطي ان المفتاح شغال "يعني حتى تقراء مقاومة على الجهاز يجب ان تكون داخل ثلج"
4- التايمر وهو في الاغلب به العطل ؟؟؟؟؟ كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟
عند فحص التايمر على الاوم ميتر يعطي انه شغال ولكن عند تركيبه البلاتين داخل التايمر يبقى ملتصق ببعضه ولايفصل
والحل تبديل التايم واحد اصلي وليس تقليد او شبك التايمر على كونتاكتور
5-ممكن ان تكون المروحة 
اما ان تكون مش شغالة او ضعيفة 
او ان كبسة المروحة لاتعمل """""""" تأكد من عمل المروحة حينما يكون الباب مغلق"""""""" عن طريق سماع الصوت او تفتح الباب بسرعة وتنظر اليها بعد فك الغلاف

وياريت تردلي خبر ماذا عملت ........ وانا جاهز لأي مساعدة شخصية اذا كنت سلكن في الاردن تليفوني هو 0 7 7 7 7 2 6 9 ---


----------



## karim-titto (27 مايو 2009)

bishr قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أ كريم كان الله في عونك
> أنا مدني مش تبريد خالص
> لكن ما أنصحك به عليك بالدعاء
> ولا تستغرب فالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أوصانا بالدعاء ولو لأبسط الأشياء


ربنا يبارك فيك و جزاك الله خيرا لاهتمامك


----------



## karim-titto (27 مايو 2009)

eng.osamaa قال:


> السلام عليكم يا سيد كريم
> اولا مشكلة تجميع الثلج تأتي من عدة اسباب وهي
> 1- الثيرموستات - لا يعطي اشارة الفصل- ولكن غيرته بواحد جديد
> 2- الهيتر - افحص الهيتر على الاوم ميتر - وتقول انه شغال
> ...


 بارك الله فيك و جعلك الله عون للمسلمين
ولاكني قكت بتغير الثيرموستات و قمت بقياس الجديد شغال المروحه سليمه و متأكد منها جربتها كتير و الهيتر شغال و اخرجته و قمت بقياسه علي الاوم و الكهرباء المباشره شغال
اما التايمر فقمت بشراء اكثر من واحد مع كل فني يجي للثلاجه و اخيرا اشتريت من يومين افضل تايمر و اغلاهم و هو امريكي الصنع و قمت بتجربته و يعمل جيدا ولاكن اين العيب :81:
بارك الله فيك علي الاهتمام و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و انا من مصر و ان شاء الله لما تنزل مصر هتشرفنا و تنورنا


----------



## eng.osamaa (31 مايو 2009)

سيدي العزيز 
النقطة الثالثة تأكدت منها "" 3- طبلة الديفروست , وتكون موصولة مع الهيتر على التوالي وتفحص على الاوم ميتر فقط عندما تكون درجة حرارته قليلة لكي تعطي ان المفتاح شغال "يعني حتى تقراء مقاومة على الجهاز يجب ان تكون داخل ثلج" ""
وبعد تركيب التايمر الاصلي شو الاخبار 

نسيت اقولك بعد الفك يجب عليك تذويب الثلج كامل ثم فتح مجرى التصريف جيدا لانه ممكن ان يكون المشكلة وفتح مجرى الهواء من الكبينة الفوق الى الكبينة التحت


----------



## المتكامل (31 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم عندما تجد مثل هذه الحالة اما الترموستات عاطل او الفريون غير مضبوط يعني نقص او زيادة فريون غاز


----------



## karim-titto (3 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم*

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا و بارك الله فيكم
طبعا بعد مساعدتكم و قرات كتير عن الثلاجه في كل المنتديات و طرق تركيب التايمر
توصلت ان التايمر داخله فرده واحده كهرباء يا الا تشغل التيمر و تفصل الموتور او تشغل الموتور و تفصل التايمر و الغريبه اني لا اعرف لماذا فصلت هذه الفرده المهم قريبي بعت لي راجل كبير فني ثلاجات و الميزه الوحيده الي فه عن باقي الي جم كلهم انه بيسمع و يفكر فضلت اشرح له الي فهمته منكم و نفكر سوا لحد
ما قمنا بأخذ فردة كهرباء من العمومي و فضلت اجرب لحد ما اشتغل التايمر مع الموتور ولاكن السخان اذا الثيرمو ديسك قفل ليعمل السخان يحدث قفلة كهرباء المهم لاقيت فيشة الثرموا دخلها اثنين كهرباء قمت فصل واحد منه و اعتقد ان الطرف ده جه نتيجة اني اخدت طرف من العمومي المهم فصلته و وصلت الطرف الثاني مع طرف جي من التايمر و بكده لاغيت الطرفين القدام للسخان و الحمد لله اشتغلت
و بعديها شحنا الثلاجه و من ساعتها و التبريد بخخخخخخ وحش جدا 
قالي الداخل الي في الموتور عامل ثلج فضي شويه من البلف لحد ما الداخل الي عند الموتور ميعملش تلج و كله هيبقي تمام و الحمد لله


----------



## ابن العميد (3 يونيو 2009)

كده الثلاجه اشتغلت ولا بعتها؟ انتا بعد اللي عملته مكنش فضلك في الكمبريسور تبدله وخلاص


----------



## karim-titto (3 يونيو 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> كده الثلاجه اشتغلت ولا بعتها؟ انتا بعد اللي عملته مكنش فضلك في الكمبريسور تبدله وخلاص


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و الله انا قلت كده 
بقي كل حاجه في الثلاجه عندي منها اثنين
هيا شغاله بس التبريد مش حلو خالص
و كل شويه افصلها و افضي شويه من الغاز زي ما قلتلوكوا و بنجرب


----------



## نور محمد علي (3 يونيو 2009)

karim-titto قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و الله انا قلت كده
> بقي كل حاجه في الثلاجه عندي منها اثنين
> هيا شغاله بس التبريد مش حلو خالص
> و كل شويه افصلها و افضي شويه من الغاز زي ما قلتلوكوا و بنجرب


انا رأيي تروح تجيب موتور تاني وهيبقى عندك ثلاجتين بعد ان تركبه مع القطع يلي اشتريتها


----------



## karim-titto (3 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههه 
و الله هيا فكره مش وحشه
بس الاوحش ان تبريد الثلاجه وحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش جدا جدا جدا
و مفيش تبريد بيوصل للجزء السفلي الي هو الثلاجه يا دوب الفيريزر بيصقع بس :83:


----------



## Hesham3 (4 يونيو 2009)

طيب الحمد لله إنها اشتغلت

هو أول عيب تبص عليه في تلاجات الايديال النو فروست .. التايمر

الثيرموديسك والهيتر والحوارات ده كلها بعد كده

المهم .. مين قال إن التبريد لما يبقى وحش تفضي فريون

العكس أخي الكريم

يعني كده شحنة الفريون قليلة .. وكون إن خرج الفريزر ( الداخل للكمبريسور ساقع ) فده حاجة مش وحشة

هو المفروض طبعا ما يكونش ساقع زيادة عن اللزوم

بس لو التلاجة فيها Heat exchanger بين خرج الفريزر وخرج الكوندنسر

يبقى كده عاملين سوبر كوولينج ومعلين معامل الأداء

طيب تعرف منين بقى تعبي قد إيه شحنة .. لأن غلط الشحنة تكون كبيرة بردو .. بتعمل اجهاد على الكمبريسور

فيه طريقتين .. الطريقة البلدي .. وإنك تلمس دخل الفريزر وتبل صباعك ميا

وتفضل تحط فريون على دفعات .. اول ما الميا اللي على صباعك تتجمد عند دخل الفريون .. يبقى كده قشطة

الطريقة الهندسية

انت تشوف التلاجة كام نجمة ( كام ستار ) .. مثلا 3 .. كل نجمة بسالب 6 .. يبقى التلاجة آخرها -18 درجة

طيب تمام .. طبعا ده مع ضبط الثيرمو ستات على آخر حاجة "5" .. يبقى انت عندك درجة حرارة التشبع اللي هيوصلها الفريون

تجيب عداد ضغط الخاص بالفريونات .. وده هتلاقيه في شارع الجمهورية والسبتية

بيبقى مكتوب عليه درجات حرارة التشبع الخاصة بالفريون .. ومقابلها ليها ضغط التشبع بتاع الفريون .. وفيه اكتر من نوع

تعرف انت النوع اللي جوا تلاجتك .. وهو هيبقى يا اما R12 يا اما R134a ( من على لوحة الكمبريسور او التلاجة ) 

وتشوف ضغط التشبع .. بس المقابل لأي درجة حرارة ؟؟

المقابل لل-18 .. ساعات درجات الحرارة بتبقى بالفهرنهايت .. وده في العدادات اللي بالنظام الانجليزي

تحول ال-18 للفهرنهايت .. وتشوف الضغط المقابل ... وتشحن على دفعات ( تستنى لغاية ما الضغط يتعادل ويثبت 

في منطقة القياس )

لغاية ما توصل للضغط اللي انت عايزه .. وشكرا على كده

طبعا العداد بيتوصل مع خط سحب الفريون .. اللي انت بتشحن منه اصلا

وطبعا الشحن ليه اسس كتير عشان الهواء وبخار الميا وخلافه اكيد انت قريت عنهم

بس كده وإن شاء الله هتشتغل معاك تمام


----------



## karim-titto (4 يونيو 2009)

Hesham3 قال:


> طيب الحمد لله إنها اشتغلت
> 
> هو أول عيب تبص عليه في تلاجات الايديال النو فروست .. التايمر
> 
> ...



اولا جزاك الله كل خير للمتابعه الجيده و الرد الممتاز الذي يدل علي خبرة صاحبه
دي اولا ثانيا بقي انتا قلت كلام كبير جدا و انا وقعت منك انا علوم حاسب يعني موضوع التبريد و التكيف ده دخلت فيه للتطلع و بسبب الفك المفترس الاديال 
قلتلي جمله كده ---- بس لو التلاجة فيها Heat exchanger بين خرج الفريزر وخرج الكوندنسر---و طبعا انا بخخخ مفهمتهاش بيبقي فين المبادل الحراري ده
و الفني ما صدق انه خلص مني لاني جننته بصراحه لحد ما توصلنا للعيب
قبل ما يمشي قالي كده في ماسوره كده خاره من الكمبوريسور لاقيناها عامله ثلج قالي كده مش هتفصل لان الشحن زياده قالي سيح الثلج الي علي الماسوره و فضي فريون من البلف و انا عملت كده و دلوقتي مبتعملش ثلج علي الماسوره دي خالص
طبعا احنا اصلا شحنا الثلاجه علشان كنا بنلحم ماسوره
قبل ما نشحنها كان التبريد فظيح نحط الحاجه ساعه بالظبط و نلاقيها مجمده دلوقتي الزعانف بتاعتها بتعمل ثلج بسيط و بقلها يومين ما بتجمدش خالص يا دوب الفريزر بيصقع
و الثلاجه من تحت مفيش تبريد نهائي
مش عارف بقي ايه الي حصل بعد ما شحنها
و فريون الثلاجه r134a
اعمل ايه لحسن صاحبي قالولي الثلاجه جننتك كل لما يكلموني في التليفون يقوللهم كريم جنب الثلاجه بقالي اكتر من اسبوع حاطتها في نصف المطبخ و قاعد جنبها
السلام عليكم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mamamam (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا السلام عليكم 
وكان الله بعونك وبعون الفنيين لانهم انبسطو منك عشانك بتفت فلوس
اعطال النوفروست لانها بتربي الثلج هي :-
1- التايمر وطبعا الي عندك شغال وبدله كمان يعني الي جديد شغال
2- الهيتر كام مكسور وهوه الاصل مكانش مكسور بس الي كسره الثلج تراكم عليه وكسره 
3- بيجي عندك طبلة الديفروست ( باي ميتال ) بتفحصها
4-بيجي عندك كمان الفيوز ده حمايه للهتر كمان ازا الفيوز مش شغال معناتو الهيتر ما رح يشتغل 
طبعا في ملاحضه للتايمر لانه مكانش يشتغل الدنمو بتاعو السبب الهيتر او طبلة الديفروست او الفيوز مش شغاله
وازا مش شغاله مش حيشتغل التايمر
4- المروحه لازم تكون شغاله
5- مجرى الهواء او الماء مسكر من الثلج ويجي اذابته او من الاوساخ يجب ازالته
6- التماتيك
وشكرا


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب مشكلتك كلها فى الهيتر ومرفقاته لان زى ما فهمت من سيادتك ان البدايه انك وجدت الهيتر مكسور يبقى تبدا من الاخر وتشوف بع التلاجه ما تكون تلج كتير يسد الزعانف الهيتر بيشتغل ولا لأ لو كان الهيتر بيشتغل كويس يبقى مفيش قدامك الا حل واحد
بيع التلاجه ياكريم واشترى نفسك ياابنى


----------



## samernor (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم\لابدان تتأكد بأنك جبت فنى متخصص للتبريد ومتكنش جبت سباك اوكهربائى سرسيون لاءن من اول وهله المشكله فى التيمر والراجل الكبير فعلا متخصص واثبت ذلك وله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedaire (18 يونيو 2011)

الى الأخ الكريم صاحب الثلاجه 
المشكله اللى عندك حاليا هى تبديل الأطراف نتيجه التوصيل العشوائى 
انا اعمل فنى صيانه فى ايديال زانوسى ممكن لو المشكله لسه موجوده او قابلتك نفس المشكله ممكن تراسلنى على الايميل [email protected]


----------

